# A Peaceful Place



## SilentSoul (Oct 31, 2020)

_Peace cannot be kept by force, it can only be acheived by understanding. ~Albert Einstein~_


----------



## SilentSoul (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Oct 31, 2020)

_Do not exchange your dignity for popularity. ~Steve Maraboli~_


----------



## SilentSoul (Oct 31, 2020)

_Strength grows in the moments when you think you can't go on but you keep going anyway._


----------



## SilentSoul (Oct 31, 2020)

_Flowers are the music of the ground. From Earth's lips spoken without sound. ~Edwin Curran~_


----------



## SilentSoul (Oct 31, 2020)

weRtwo said:


> That is a fair question SilentSoul
> We assume you are referring to our naked craigslist post??


_I have no idea what you are talking about. I am just posting things. They are not intended to be about anyone specific. _


----------



## SilentSoul (Oct 31, 2020)

_Stars can't shine without darkness._


----------



## SilentSoul (Oct 31, 2020)

http://imgur.com/QqaQyyH


----------



## SilentSoul (Oct 31, 2020)

_Don't allow the grass to grow on the path of friendship.
Native American proverb_


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2020)

@SilentSoul  Welcome to Senior Forums!  Hope you find it to be a peaceful place.  Stop by the Introductions Section and tell us about yourself.


----------



## SilentSoul (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Oct 31, 2020)

http://imgur.com/DvxFn10


----------



## SilentSoul (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Oct 31, 2020)

_I don't know who runs this joint but I'm pleased to see the breasts were removed from my thread. _


----------



## SilentSoul (Oct 31, 2020)

http://imgur.com/SXH5Mgv


----------



## SilentSoul (Oct 31, 2020)

http://imgur.com/XacRpjC


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 31, 2020)

SilentSoul said:


> _I don't know who runs this joint but I'm pleased to see the breasts were removed from my thread. _


Do I dare ask? LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 31, 2020)

Nice place btw.


----------



## SilentSoul (Oct 31, 2020)

_Nudists. It was a disgusting ordeal. 


I am off to party like it's 1999. A friend is hosting a virtual Halloween party and we're to dress the part and attend as if we were really there. I plan to be in no position to return this evening. _


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 31, 2020)

SilentSoul said:


> _Nudists. It was a disgusting ordeal.
> 
> 
> I am off to party like it's 1999. A friend is hosting a virtual Halloween party and we're to dress the part and attend as if we were really there. I plan to be in no position to return this evening. _


I agree.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 31, 2020)

SilentSoul said:


> _I don't know who runs this joint but I'm pleased to see the breasts were removed from my thread. _


This will surprise everyone.  I have a comment that I will keep to myself, almost, about the video, because by not commenting about the video, I have commented about the video.   But I see nothing wrong with being nude or being a nudist.  But, then, I didn’t see the breasts.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 31, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> This will surprise everyone.  I have a comment that I will keep to myself, almost, about the video, because by not commenting about the video, I have commented about the video.   But* I see nothing wrong with being nude or being a nudist*. But, then, I didn’t see the breasts.


Me neither, Aneeda, but what I witnessed last night was off colour.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 31, 2020)

SilentSoul said:


> _Don't allow the grass to grow on the path of friendship.
> Native American proverb_


I find peace when things calm down, or an answer comes, or reassurance in knowing it will be alright anyway.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Me neither, Aneeda, but what I witnessed last night was off colour.


I thought as much.  I am going to PM you, stand by


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 31, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I thought as much.  I am going to PM you, stand by


Okay


----------



## officerripley (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 31, 2020)

Lovely thread. Those dolphins are wonderful. They are playing so gracefully. The music is so fitting.


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 1, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> This will surprise everyone.  I have a comment that I will keep to myself, almost, about the video, because by not commenting about the video, I have commented about the video.   But I see nothing wrong with being nude or being a nudist.  But, then, I didn’t see the breasts.


_There was a video? Gross! I'm glad it didn't end up in here. I was just referring to the tit shot on the profile pic. I had to put them on ignore just to avoid looking at it. I got my peaceful place back. _


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 1, 2020)

_I'm going back to bed. Later._


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 1, 2020)

SilentSoul said:


> _There was a video? Gross! I'm glad it didn't end up in here. I was just referring to the tit shot on the profile pic. I had to put them on ignore just to avoid looking at it. I got my peaceful place back. _


My not comment, comment, is about the video you have on the thread, which I still am not commenting about.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 1, 2020)

The world may be mean, but people don’t have to be, not if they refuse.
 ~~from _The Underground Railroad_ by Colson Whitehead


----------



## Pepper (Nov 1, 2020)

@officerripley 
I LOVED THAT BOOK!


----------



## officerripley (Nov 1, 2020)

We do not simply live in this universe. The universe lives within us.
~~from _Astrophysics for People in a Hurry_ by Neil deGrasse Tyson


----------



## Pepper (Nov 1, 2020)

@officerripley 
Wow, we have 2 important things in common here.  My son took his wife to a conference, about 3 years ago, at Hayden Planetarium and Dr. Tyson sat directly in front of them for the entire meeting.  Afterwards, they did meet him, and of course had only terrific things to say about the experience.  I've always been a fan of his.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 1, 2020)

It [is] impossible to look at a pilot whale cutting through the water, or a dolphin leaping out of a wave for the sheer joy of being alive, and not love them. They [are] majestic wonders of the natural world, and if mankind [has] any obligation left to the sea that [has] been its birthplace, it [is] preserving the ones [who’ve] stayed behind.
~~from _Into the Drowning Deep_ by Mira Grant


----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 1, 2020)

SilentSoul said:


>



I listened to this last night until I finally was able to sleep.  Thanks for posting it. 

Tony


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 1, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> My not comment, comment, is about the video you have on the thread, which I still am not commenting about.


_No offense intended but, I have no idea what you mean about any video on my thread. I'm confused._


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 1, 2020)

_May the flowers remind us why the rain was so necessary._


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 1, 2020)

_Allow your spirit to lift by letting go of all the things that weigh you down.
_


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)

_Having some Yogi Tea this morning. I enjoy calming liquids. I try to stay with organic goods. 

So here we are in the month of November. How can we celebrate this month on a forum? _


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)

_It's coming. I'm excited at the thought of blankets and warm beverages and books to read. Snuggling into the covers to sleep and restore. _


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)

_Choices.
We all have to learn at an early age how to choose right from wrong. We must continue to make the right choices as we grow and get older. If we are simply stumbling through life and following the path of violence and stupidity where will that get us as humans?

It's not that difficult to figure out what is wrong and what is right and make a proper choice. Many of the choices people make are the choices that lead to chaos and upheaval. People need to stop and think about what they are doing. To themselves, to others, to the universe they live in._


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)

_I think I get the gist of this place. 





_


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 2, 2020)

Hang in there. I had a tough go of it at first.


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)

_We shall see._


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Nov 2, 2020)

SilentSoul said:


> I think I get the gist of this place.





MarciKS said:


> Hang in there. I had a tough go of it at first.





SilentSoul said:


> We shall see.



See what?
Been here a few days

Intro yourself, as Meanderer suggested 



Meanderer said:


> @SilentSoul Welcome to Senior Forums! Hope you find it to be a peaceful place. S*top by the Introductions Section and tell us about yourself.*


----------



## officerripley (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 3, 2020)

Finally figured out what I was doing wrong with embeding videos on here; I promise I'll do it right from now on (unless I forget how again, lol).


----------



## officerripley (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Shalimar (Nov 3, 2020)

officerripley said:


> It [is] impossible to look at a pilot whale cutting through the water, or a dolphin leaping out of a wave for the sheer joy of being alive, and not love them. They [are] majestic wonders of the natural world, and if mankind [has] any obligation left to the sea that [has] been its birthplace, it [is] preserving the ones [who’ve] stayed behind.
> ~~from _Into the Drowning Deep_ by Mira Grant


I love to go up island to watch the Orca dancing in the sea. Sometimes I play flute music just for them. They seem to be drawn to Celtic ballads


----------



## officerripley (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 5, 2020)

_To margaritas and mac~n~cheese dreams........................_


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 6, 2020)

Gonna be listening to these deep, calming, peaceful melodies during the day now to soothe my soul.....thanks for posting


----------



## officerripley (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 6, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Gonna be listening to these deep, calming, peaceful melodies during the day now to soothe my soul.....thanks for posting


_That's the purpose. _


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 6, 2020)

officerripley said:


>


_You are a wonderful participant._


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 7, 2020)

SilentSoul said:


> _You are a wonderful participant._


Thank you!


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 7, 2020)

The smallest good deed is better than the grandest good intention.
Japanese proverb


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 7, 2020)

The good fellow to everyone is a good friend to no one.
Japanese proverb


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 7, 2020)

_An ambient music radio station. Quite nice. _
Online radio


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 8, 2020)

_Greetings OfficerRipley & thank you for that lovely share._


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 8, 2020)

SilentSoul said:


> _Greetings OfficerRipley & thank you for that lovely share._


Greetings to you, too! Hope everyone has a beautiful, peaceful day!


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Nov 10, 2020)

@SilentSoul Beautiful post


----------



## officerripley (Nov 10, 2020)

Naptime:


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 11, 2020)

_Images are stories told by the soul._


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 11, 2020)

it is so pleasant in your thread. thankyou for that.


----------



## Jules (Nov 11, 2020)

SilentSoul said:


> View attachment 133050
> _Images are stories told by the soul._


There was another topic about Clothes Pegs.  This is the most unique use of all.


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 13, 2020)

_I remember being in love once. The pain that came after was unbearable. I will never do it again. But, it's still nice to dream.
_


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 13, 2020)

_I remember many times just sitting across from him in the living room and just gazing at him for what felt like forever. Taking in all of him. Loving him. Wondering how I got so lucky. He was a sight to behold for me. I miss those days._


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 13, 2020)

​


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 13, 2020)

_Which ever way it is flowing today, lean into it and let it carry you._​


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

That's it! I'm packing up and moving my diary in here with you. LOL


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 14, 2020)

_@MarciKS_


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 14, 2020)

_And of course no evening would be complete without doing dishes._

​


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 16, 2020)

_Gratitude unlocks the fullness of life. It turns what we have into enough, and more. It turns denial into acceptance, chaos to order, confusion to clarity. It can turn a meal into a feast, a house into a home, a stranger into a friend._

_~Melody Beattie~_​


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 27, 2020)

​_Sometimes one day changes everything; sometimes years change nothing. ~Author Unknown~_


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 27, 2020)

_A kind word never broke anyone's mouth.
Irish Proverb
_​


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 27, 2020)

_Glancing out the front door this morning I can see that the sky is clear. As I prepare for my day, I am getting ready to fill my lungs with clean, cool, air as I go for my morning walk. Have a blessed day._​


----------



## officerripley (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 9, 2020)

_Very pretty OR. Thank you for the contribution._


----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 9, 2020)

_“Never be in a hurry; do everything quietly and in a calm spirit. Do not lose your inner peace for anything whatsoever, even if your whole world seems upset.” 
~Saint Francis de Sales~_


----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Lara (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 10, 2020)

officerripley said:


>


----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 19, 2020)

_Very nice Ripley.





_


----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 19, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 140595


_That looks inviting._


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2020)

SilentSoul said:


> _That looks inviting._


It sure does.


----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 19, 2020)

_I am heading to bed. Goodnight Pam._


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2020)

SilentSoul said:


> _I am heading to bed. Goodnight Pam._


Goodnight, sweet dreams.


----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 20, 2020)

SilentSoul said:


> View attachment 140619


Your posts haunt me and I've only just found them.


----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 20, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Your posts haunt me and I've only just found them.


_Haunt you how?_


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 21, 2020)

SilentSoul said:


> _Haunt you how?_


My mind returns to some of the posts to ponder or reflect on the deeper meanings implied. Not haunt as in ghosts.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 22, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> My mind returns to some of the posts to ponder or reflect on the deeper meanings implied. Not haunt as in ghosts.


_That's the point. To make you think. That's a good thing. _


----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 23, 2020)

_“Be kind to strangers, because it’s the loving thing to do. Also, you never know – they could be angels.” – Scott Curran_


----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 24, 2020)

_To all the hurting souls this holiday season, I pray that God will lift your spirits and bring you peace and joy. I pray that he will heal your heartaches and help you with the things you struggle with. I also pray that 2021 will be a better year for all of us._


----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 24, 2020)

_Out with the old and in with the new. I wish nothing but the best for all of you. Happy New Year to all of you. See you soon._


----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## SilentSoul (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Dec 30, 2020)

For New Year's:


----------



## officerripley (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Dana (Jan 31, 2021)

_Peace comes from within._


----------



## SilentSoul (Jan 31, 2021)

_Hello. Sorry for being MIA for so long. I ended up with COVID. Finally doing a bit better. Good to see you all._


----------



## officerripley (Jan 31, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> _Hello. Sorry for being MIA for so long. I ended up with COVID. Finally doing a bit better. Good to see you all._


Oh, no, so sorry you got it! Did you end up in the hospital? (A friend of ours who got it is still in the hospital.) I hope you improve fast.


----------



## SilentSoul (Jan 31, 2021)

_Sorry dozed off. Yes. I was on a ventilator as well. I should go. I need rest. See you soon._


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Feb 5, 2021)

Are you feeling better, SilentSoul?


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 5, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Are you feeling better, SilentSoul?


_A little bit yes. Thank you for asking._


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 19, 2021)

_"We have a need for enchantment that is as deep and devoted as our need for food and water." ~ Derrick Jensen_


----------



## Dana (Feb 19, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


>



_One of my absolute favourites...I have that in my collection_


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 19, 2021)

_Secret Garden_​_Submitted By: reginascrapcrazy
My secret garden is a place to hide my sorrow, to feel the joy, to go inside my heart to get some feelings, to talk to special friends, to share my love, to dare to dream and
to bring my lover, to raise my flowers, to enjoy the beauty of Mother nature, to restore my hope, to have happy thoughts and send them like birds, over the wall, over the world, above the clouds, as unspoken wishes of happiness, friendship and love; and hopefully they reach your heart wherever you are, wherever you go.
Oh! I miss you._

_Author: regina celia_​


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 19, 2021)

*"My grief lies all within,*
*And these external manners of lament
Are merely shadows to the unseen grief*
_*That swells with silence in the tortured soul." ~ William Shakespeare*_​


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 19, 2021)

_If only I could no longer see or hear or feel. There would be no pain. Only silence. Only nothingness. Only darkness. Perhaps peace could be found there._


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 19, 2021)

_Sleep well._


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 19, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


>


Thanks SilentSoul, that's my kind of music.


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 20, 2021)

_Have a peaceful weekend._​


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 21, 2021)

Relaxation is so good for one's spirit.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Dana (Feb 21, 2021)

Enjoy...


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 21, 2021)

Thank you @PamfromTx 
I have been slowly improving.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 21, 2021)

My peaceful place is at my timeshare with these beautiful views. Top is on the boardwalk outside the resort. Bottom is sunrise from my suite. Sunsets can be viewed from another part of the resort and I've captured those as well.


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 21, 2021)

Relax, rest your mind, rest your spirit. Rest. Be well.


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 21, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My peaceful place is at my timeshare with these beautiful views. Top is on the boardwalk outside the resort. Bottom is sunrise from my suite. Sunsets can be viewed from another part of the resort and I've captured those as well.
> 
> View attachment 151309
> 
> View attachment 151310


That sunset looks inviting. Good night @OneEyedDiva


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 21, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> That sunset looks inviting. Good night @OneEyedDiva


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 21, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> Thank you @PamfromTx
> I have been slowly improving.


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 22, 2021)

Wishing everyone a peaceful day. Take the time to enjoy loved ones and friends. Or reminisce about ones you have cared for in the past. I pray that God brings a smile to your face today.


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 23, 2021)

​


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 23, 2021)

Buenos amigos de la noche.

​


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 23, 2021)

No hay nada como una margarita y un baile.
​


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 23, 2021)

​


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 25, 2021)

​


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 26, 2021)

​


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## SilentSoul (Mar 4, 2021)

_Sweet dreams everyone._​


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 4, 2021)

A Peaceful Place is within my heart and Soul. Took a LONG journey to get there. I would not trade it for all the tea in China nor all the Silver and Gold in the World.


----------



## SilentSoul (Mar 8, 2021)

_This is so wonderful @Ladybj_


----------



## SilentSoul (Mar 8, 2021)

_I am going to be away for some time. I was diagnosed with cancer and I am going into a cancer treatment center. Wish me luck.


@MarciKS watch the fort will you?_


----------



## Pepper (Mar 8, 2021)

The best of luck to you @SilentSoul


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 8, 2021)

Oh no! Hang in there and I'll be praying for you! *Hugs*


----------



## officerripley (Mar 8, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> _I am going to be away for some time. I was diagnosed with cancer and I am going into a cancer treatment center. Wish me luck.
> 
> 
> @MarciKS watch the fort will you?_


Oh SilentSoul, sorry to hear and wish you the very best. If you feel up to it, keep us posted. Hugs.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 8, 2021)

@SilentSoul  All the best to you. I hope you return to us in remission.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 10, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> _I am going to be away for some time. I was diagnosed with cancer and I am going into a cancer treatment center. Wish me luck.
> 
> 
> @MarciKS watch the fort will you?_


My thoughts are with you. Please keep us posted. Sending you Love, Peace and Healing.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 11, 2021)

This is our quiet, coffee drinking spot.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 11, 2021)

You will be in my thoughts and prayers @SilentSoul


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 16, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> _This is so wonderful @Ladybj_


Thank you @SilentSoul.  And the Awesome thing is NOBODY can take away my Peaceful Place.  I love your positive post on this site.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2021)

Just received an email update from SS. Things aren't going well at the treatment center. Her cancer is pretty advanced & she's rapidly deteriorating. She stated she's unsure how long she has but wanted me to tell you all to be kind to each other & try to find peace in each day. 

She has been terribly sick from the drugs & not sleeping much so they're going to start more aggressive meds she says tomorrow. She also says if she doesn't make it back she'll see us on the flip side as the kids say. 

She's from my area so I know her in real time. Haven't seen her for quite a while. Very nice lady. She was really there for me after my 2nd divorce. She's helped me a lot with my spirituality and my relationship with God. My only hope is that He won't let her suffer.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Mar 28, 2021)

Oh nooo. I'll be praying for you SilentSoul May the Holy Spirit fill you with his love and comfort
Thank you for your message to "be kind to one another and find peace in each day"


----------



## Pappy (Mar 28, 2021)

Ladybj. My heart is filled with sadness of your cancer. May the Lord be with you. Pappy.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 28, 2021)

So sorry to hear this, but thanks for keeping us posted, Marci and if you get a chance, please pass along our good thoughts to her, thanks.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2021)

officerripley said:


> So sorry to hear this, but thanks for keeping us posted, Marci and if you get a chance, please pass along our good thoughts to her, thanks.


I will try. My contact is limited to email & whether she's well enough to check, read & send.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 28, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I will try. My contact is limited to email & whether she's well enough to check, read & send.


Thanks, anything is appreciated.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 14, 2021)

I have been keeping my eyes on the obits from our home town. I am sad to report that SS (Betty) has passed on.


----------



## officerripley (Apr 14, 2021)

So sorry to hear that, Marci, and my condolences to you too (I know that you knew her), thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Lara (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh nooo. She will be greatly missed here. She had a beautiful soul and I so enjoyed her "Peaceful Place" thread that she created. Thank you for letting us know Marci. I'll miss her.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 14, 2021)

Sorry you lost your friend Marci.

Eternal rest grant unto Betty, O Lord, 
  and let perpetual light shine upon her. 
May she rest in peace.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 14, 2021)




----------

